# Sky Hi-Def and an idea for Tivo



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Hi-Def on its way to me too. Both Tivos definitely staying put.

I've had rather an idea though.

As a former victim of Sky+ and its failed recordings, I am a bit loathed to allow the Sky+ bit of the HD box to control the recordings.

What would be great though would be a set of remote control codes from Tivo that as well as changing the channel, added a "Record" button press at the end. That way I could get the quality of the high def picture together with the reliability of Tivo's recording. Of course, Tivo would still record a standard def version as a backup.

Yes I appreciate that suggestions might have to be turned off.

Just had to check something. Need to get the channel banner up first before you can get the recording going. A "left arrow" press would be the safest for this though another "Record" works too. The great news is to end the recording you just need to get the banner up again then press "Record" again, so it works in the way Tivo does already in sending the identical IR codes at the start and end of a recording. Have I found the original reason for Tivo sending the codes at the end of a recording?

Who do I have to bribe to get the set of codes added? If they become available quickly then I will happily test the functionality with my current Sky+ box (same remote codes according to Ozsat). If you need the RC5 stuff for the record button then let me know and I'll do a mini pronto config file - let me know if you want it from a B+W original (RU940?) or a TSU7000 (yes I bought the US version and saved a bundle).

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I had a similar idea.. although I'd only make the hidef backup on actual hidef channels (preferably selectable, so you could tell it to only record hidef movies for example).

A simple version would just be a modification of endpad AFAIK.

Things I couldn't work out as a non-Sky+ owner:

1. Do you actually need to stop the recording or does it do it automatically at the end of the programme?
2. What does it call the manual recording - does it do the smart thing and use the EPG title or does it do something lame like name it after the time?


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Tony Hoyle said:


> 1. Do you actually need to stop the recording or does it do it automatically at the end of the programme?
> 2. What does it call the manual recording - does it do the smart thing and use the EPG title or does it do something lame like name it after the time?


1. It normally stops automatically at the end of teh program (with any automatic padding)

2. It names the program properly

I really can't see the point in it all though. IME experience the builtin recording facilities are reliable enough anyway. And I think they would be more reliable than relying on keypresses sent over IR.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

kmusgrave said:


> 1. It normally stops automatically at the end of teh program (with any automatic padding)
> 
> 2. It names the program properly
> 
> ...


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

I've thought about this too, but it would mean that you couldn't change channels in live tv mode of TiVo without starting a recording.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

GarySargent said:


> I've thought about this too, but it would mean that you couldn't change channels in live tv mode of TiVo without starting a recording.


Is there a way to detect you are in live TV mode and adjust accordingly?

Not a problem for me as I have a spare TiVo that can be dedicated to this, and don't watch live TV really anyway.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd expect you could work that out from parsing the logfiles easily enough... there will be some difference between a scheduled recording or suggestion and merely changing channel.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> I really can't see the point in it all though. IME experience the builtin recording facilities are reliable enough anyway. And I think they would be more reliable than relying on keypresses sent over IR.


Well, the number of failed recordings I had with Sky plus were the reason I bought a second Tivo. I have a colleague at work who  hates  his Sky plus box for that reason.

Once you get the IR wand thingie lined up then Tivo channel changes are pretty close to perfect and I don't belive that either of my Tivos have every had a failed recording for a different reason.

I work shifts and need reliable recordings so it's Tivo every time - and hence the idea.

Tony.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

GarySargent said:


> I've thought about this too, but it would mean that you couldn't change channels in live tv mode of TiVo without starting a recording.


I rarely change channel this way (usually if I'm not watching a recording, I'm flicking through channels and I hit AUX and use the Sky remote for that). I'm sure I can cope with pressing "Record" to cancel the recording, or using my other Tivo if it's doing nothing at the time.

Tony.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

cyril said:


> Is there a way to detect you are in live TV mode and adjust accordingly?


I suspect that would need a software change and those aren't forthcoming (hence the way the radio channel number change was handled).

If we can keep it simple to IR codes, then we may have a chance.

Regards,
Tony.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> I had a similar idea.. although I'd only make the hidef backup on actual hidef channels (preferably selectable, so you could tell it to only record hidef movies for example).
> 
> A simple version would just be a modification of endpad AFAIK.


Can endpad send extra IR codes? Not sure you could tweak it to only work for certain channels.


> 1. Do you actually need to stop the recording or does it do it automatically at the end of the programme?
> 2. What does it call the manual recording - does it do the smart thing and use the EPG title or does it do something lame like name it after the time?


1. It should always add its own padding (provided you have that switched on) so Tivo would stop it itself before it auto-stops.

The issue I can see is if Tivo wants to record two programmes end-on on the same channel (on different channels it would be ok due to the twin tuners - the other programme would finish recording automatically at the end of the auto padding).

2. Yes, it calls the programme after the EPG programme title at the time - like Tivo itself does for manual recordings.

If we get the codes we can start playing and see what issues come up and try and think round them.

Regards,
Tony.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

tonywalk said:


> Can endpad send extra IR codes? Not sure you could tweak it to only work for certain channels.


I think this should be easy.. endpad already parses this stuff - from its log:

Thursday 09:38:00 : Woken up
Thursday 09:38:00 : No recording in progress
Thursday 09:38:00 : Next recording is {Quantum Leap} on ITVTHREE at 09:40
Thursday 09:38:00 : No end padding required:
Thursday 09:38:00 : No recording in progress
Thursday 09:38:00 : Next end padding setting due 10:35
Thursday 09:38:00 : Added 60 seconds start padding to {Quantum Leap}
Thursday 09:38:00 : Next start padding setting due 10:35
Thursday 09:38:00 : Next wake up will be 10:08
Sleeping, checking every minute for kill signal...............................

and

Thursday 03:43:02 : Recording {Scrapheap Challenge} on C4 now
Thursday 03:43:02 : Recording Scheduled End Time: 04:15
Thursday 03:43:02 : Next recording is {Quantum Leap} on ITVTHREE at 09:40

So, it (a) knows whether you're recording, and (b) knows the channel, start time and end time.

You can call irblast to send an IR code that you like - the red dot removers does this with 'Backup'.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Ahhhh!  

I'll give end pad and irblast a thorough investigation after the weekend - I've got 12-hour shifts Sat and Sun and our current Firewall blocks Tivocommunity  

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

Tonywalk,

I guess you havnt had time to look at this idea, sounds great to me....I wish i could help but i know nothing about Tivo hacks !


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi folks,

I've now got some time so am starting to look into this. I'll keep updates in this thread.

Wish me luck!


Tony.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

cyril said:


> Is there a way to detect you are in live TV mode and adjust accordingly?
> 
> Not a problem for me as I have a spare TiVo that can be dedicated to this, and don't watch live TV really anyway.


Yeah, you can get the current status; I do it in some hacks to detect where in the menus you are. _But_ it needs a small hack to tivoapp to eable it as there's a bug in the 2.5.5. code which needs fixing!


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

tonywalk said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've now got some time so am starting to look into this. I'll keep updates in this thread.
> 
> ...


Good luck !!! :up:

I for one am totally behind you on this. If I can help you in any way, just let me know. HD arrives on the 2nd. I am fully hacked, and can help test if you need me to. Can't help with programming though I leave that to the experts..

No way is my Tivo giving way to that Sky EPG Urgh!!


----------

